# When did your v calm down?



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Wilson is 13 months and has turned into a total bum. 8:30pm and he can barely keep his eyes open. I attribute this to: 1) being older, 2) sufficient exercise, 3) getting to sleep with us startig shortly after he turned one so he's no longer soooo hopped up every minute he's with us, and 4) being left uncrated in the mornings before our walker comes.. So he's free and alone for about 2-3 hours. I am pretty sure being uncrated means he paces nervously and every muscle in his body is waiting in eager anticipation for someone to show up. 

Don't get me wrong, w is still always ready to walk/run/play and has his zoomies. But he's happy to settle down at home and especially at night now -- what a great chance!

Anyone have similar experiences with their pup settling down?

Here's a photo of sleepy w at 9pm


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

How LUCKY R U ? - PIKE @ 5yrs has finely gotten 2 that POINT - when the pup knows all his needs R being met (so many) he is in charge & as owners we have done a great JOB - LOL


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

I got Scout the day before her 2nd Birthday and she was even-keel. She has not been hyper, or over-the-top whatsoever, which is something that I sought out.

She will hike or walk for hours, but if we are not able to get out at all, she will be a couch potato for the most part.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We noticed a change in Miles about 15 months. Much calmer in the evenings, but now that it is fall and the weather is cool I do wonder if his crazy energy is seasonal. He's back in full force now while in late spring he calmed. 

Boys have been wrestling the past hour and now are destroying Himalayan dog chews while summer they would have been sleepy by now!


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Both our v are zoomie, daft, bonkers and alwaya ready for runs through the day they pace around at approx 4.30 to 5 for thier tea, then act daft for half an hour or so then sit and wait at thier treat cupboard. We ask if they want thier pudding (this is either a dentastick or homemade peanut butter biscuit) they then happy to chill and curl up in a tiny ball for the remainder of the evening.


----------

